# Your opinion on what ive done so far



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

well im bulding a fram for the back to support the pressure once its filled. I just finished putting on flashing around the edges to hold the flass in place...... ur thoughts and opinions???


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

So far, so good. What dimensions does the tank have?
Also, what are you going to line the inside with? Paint, glass, etc?


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

well right now it has 7 coats of varnish... then im going to pur a fiber glass resin over that... its 84x20x24


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

looks very good so far

is the tank and stand attatched to eachother or seperate?


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

attached


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

seperate may be better because if you need to move or sell the tank in teh future...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

2 late 4 that......


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ozhp said:


> 2 late 4 that......
> [snapback]864444[/snapback]​












and i cant wait to see the outcome of that monster tank


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice keep us posted.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Looks like it'll be a nice tank!
However I have a few questions:

How are you going to bond the wood to the glass afterwards?
Is the tank going have glass on the 3 remaining sides?

One more thing, I noticed the hammer on the floor and wondered if you're using nails instead of wood screws....
You're going to need a lot of strength in those joints to hold all that water.








Speedy


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Looks very nice, just finish staining it.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

good tip speedy, I noticed that also


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

ive been using small nails to hold the wood inplace then bonding the wood together with wood glue and using wood screws so i think ive got that dow pact.

i just did another step...... ill show u how im going to bond the glass.....


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i still have to put the flashing on the back of the tank and screw them in.... then after that im going to make a frame for the top of the glass so it wont bow out.... |

im going to get a fyber glass apoxy to cover the varnished wood, i'd feel safer.


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

looks well good mate are you putting doors on the front, post pics when finished , so far so good


----------



## Supa Samoan (Jan 13, 2005)

good luck with that I can'tait to see how it comes along


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice....Looking forward to seeing it all done!


----------



## Riverbait (Jul 15, 2004)

I built a stand as well. However I would have stayed away from nails and used rizer screws instead. They are stronger than nails. Just a thought!


----------



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

No disrespect but it scares the hell out of me to think of that much water in a screwed, glued wood box.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

galland said:


> No disrespect but it scares the hell out of me to think of that much water in a screwed, glued wood box.
> [snapback]867395[/snapback]​


If done right it will be fine.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

galland said:


> No disrespect but it scares the hell out of me to think of that much water in a screwed, glued wood box.
> [snapback]867395[/snapback]​


non taken it scares me to haha, but its fun to do sh*t like this and learn while I build.

ALSO IVE BEEN USING SCREWS ALSO.........


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

galland said:


> No disrespect but it scares the hell out of me to think of that much water in a screwed, glued wood box.
> [snapback]867395[/snapback]​


glue is stronger than screws...more contact surface.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> ive been using small nails to hold the wood inplace then bonding the wood together with wood glue and using wood screws so i think ive got that dow pact.
> 
> i just did another step...... ill show u how im going to bond the glass.....
> [snapback]865923[/snapback]​


im using wood glue nails and screws on everything.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

errr did you mean to quote urself on purpose?


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

yeah to restate what people keep asking me............ so i didnt have to retype it again


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

bump.........cough cough


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

looks a bit narrow. is that a 90 tall or something?
what are the dims?


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

qwuintus said:


> looks a bit narrow. is that a 90 tall or something?
> what are the dims?
> [snapback]870468[/snapback]​





Sheriff Freak said:


> its 84x20x24
> [snapback]864186[/snapback]​


read the thread before asking...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

haha its not a long thread eather


----------

